
List of genocides by death toll - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_genocides_by_death_toll
======
tomaac
That list is incomplete. It is missing the whole colonialism era and genocide
of indigenous people
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocide_of_indigenous_peoples](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocide_of_indigenous_peoples)

Especially Spanish colonization of the Americas: _It is estimated that during
the Spanish conquest of the Americas up to eight million indigenous people
died, marking the first large-scale act of genocide of the modern era_

